# TUG's breaker that separates unread fro read postings has disappeared again!



## bobpark56 (Dec 7, 2022)

Where does it go? I there a pile of old breakers lying around somewhere?


----------



## silentg (Dec 7, 2022)

Huh?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 7, 2022)

silentg said:


> Huh?


To the OP, you are correct,  The TUG Breaker that separates unread to read postings is missing in action.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 7, 2022)

im lost on this one as well?


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 8, 2022)

Maybe it's this line?  Still there for me using New Posts instead of Whats New.  Different sort orders between the two views?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2022)

Years ago in the vBullitin days all unread posts would be at the top. That hasn’t been that way for years and the read and unread are just mixed together when looking at New Posts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 8, 2022)

new posts are always still at the top, thats been the default sort order (and not changable that im aware of) since xenforo existed!

I still see the "new posts since last visit"...but for me its on page 3....and I visit quite a bit!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 8, 2022)

whats new = just a single page of new posts...

new posts = all forum posts in chronological order showing most recent.  (ie you can click multiple pages of results)


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm see the breaker is back today. It was missing yesterday when using the "New posts" button. And it was missing for a day or a bit longer earlier, as I then reported. I'm wondering what's causing this. FWIW, I find the breaker helpful.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2022)

bobpark56 said:


> I'm see the breaker is back today. It was missing yesterday when using the "New posts" button. And it was missing for a day or a bit longer earlier, as I then reported. I'm wondering what's causing this. FWIW, I find the breaker helpful.


Maybe it was on page two or three?


----------

